# On budget soft floor tiles



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Do such things exist? Two years ago I fitted the interlocking mate you get from Halfords. They were ok until you turned wheels on them. So I took them up and painted the floor. Now I’m getting old my knees are hurting! 

so I’d like some sort of thick floor tiles that won’t - 

Ruck up when turning wheels 
I also need to be able to position the Quick Jack lift easy enough on them

Wheels turning won’t be so much of an issue as I’m getting a pillar knocked down and opening the garage door from single to single & a half width. Only taken 3 years to get there! 

Going to also put a ceiling in which I’d like some really bright overhead led strips, any suggestions? 

Cheers


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I think tiles that are tough enough to withstand the weight of a car and not be damaged with it / steering etc, are likely to be hard in nature... 

Why not use the soft foam tiles you’ve got already down the side of where the car parks ? That way the car is on the graragr floor, but you’re on the softer tiles ? 

It’s what I’ve done and works a treat :thumb:

And will save you some money :thumb:


----------



## snrbrtsn (May 27, 2015)

I had thoughts of something similar 
Initially I purchased soft foam tiles from Amazon, on arrival, they looked undeniably excellent but realistically they would not last nor take any abuse, so budget soft tiles is perhaps not the best idea and prudent to spend a little more 
I resorted to 7mm penny rubber mating and got creative with the colour choice

https://www.amazon.co.uk/photos/share/f21J2jXS0CnqgW46iAJbd3EZ0fegu96GKJkqLiknwVm


----------



## snrbrtsn (May 27, 2015)

I had thoughts of something similar 
Initially I purchased soft foam tiles from Amazon, on arrival, they looked undeniably excellent but realistically they would not last nor take any abuse, so budget soft tiles is perhaps not the best idea and prudent to spend a little more 
I resorted to 7mm penny rubber mating and got creative with the colour choice


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

I've done something similar to Andyblue.

I got a marine ply floor fitted in my garage because like you, my old knees didn't want to be on hard concrete. I painted it and then bought a garage vinyl floor mat from Costco. 
It's approx 3.6m x 6m and it fits in the centre of the garage for the car to park on. I glued it down with stuff from Screwfix and nothing moves when you turn wheels. 
It's really tough and after washing the car the remains of the water just fall on to the flooring which is easily mopped up. Mopping up also removes the tyre marks driving in and it looks so clean it could be the kitchen floor!

At the sides I use a couple of carpet offcuts that I just kick around as I move around the car saving my knees. The flooring can stand a jack on it.










The pic wasn't taken to show the floor but you get an idea.

Good luck.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I would vouch for Duramat. Done my garage in their tiles. I park my E36 on there for months at a time without moving it and it only gets very very small indents from the wheels.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

For lighting tubes Philips or Hyperikan T7/8 or T12 if you can still get them..






John Tht.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I also got some 7mm rubber mats with the raised penny pattern.
Very durable but my garage stank of rubber REALLY bad for months.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

For lights, I got one of these to replace a basic pendant, really happy with it and I thought exceptional value for money. I reckon a couple strategically placed would light a work area nicely.

https://www.simplelighting.co.uk/5-foot-led-batten-slimline/

Full dark in November with no streetlights:

https://i.imgur.com/BrGZ7E4.mp4


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

^wow...... that's bright for one strip!!!!


----------

